# 5-6 month old Mali bite work



## jorge herrera (Feb 21, 2009)

Bella, at 5-6 months:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9z-dCvITCk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Does your decoy not like presenting higher than the dogs mouth? Its a pet peeve of mine.. if your going to present the sleeve do it nice and high (nipple level)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like the dog might be ok 6 months from now I doubt it, what your doing is pretty much......... I guess I dont know what your doing "carry on"


----------



## jorge herrera (Feb 21, 2009)

These were some of her first sessions, so we wanted to keep it as prey as possible.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks like the dog might be ok 6 months from now I doubt it, what your doing is pretty much......... I guess I dont know what your doing "carry on"


I agree with you Mike.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like a nice pup....
thanks for posting...keep em coming..


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

As a noob helper-in-training I'm going to highlight a few things about this video and can you guys with more experience tell me if I'm on the right track?

1. You need to do this somewhere with more room. The helper has almost no room for side to side movements which is less stressful for a pup then straight in and out movements.

2. The sleeve presentation seems terrible. There's no good target and its low. I like to snap the sleeve up and give the dog a solid target. It almost like he lackadaisically moves his arm closer.

3. He's rewarding half ass bites and why do you let him get all shitty and thrashy on the ground? Do most people let their dogs do this? I've always been a fan of slipping the sleeve and encouraging the dog to calmly hold it. Keeps their head clearer it seems and prevents a habit of shifting grips. Am I off here?

What the hell is happening at 1:50? Why the pressure (leaning over the dog, front on approach, touching his head)? Is that why he got all crappy in the grip? And why would you reward this?

Am I on the right track guys?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

> As a noob helper-in-training I'm going to highlight a few things about this video and can you guys with more experience tell me if I'm on the right track?


LOL



> 1. You need to do this somewhere with more room. The helper has almost no room for side to side movements which is less stressful for a pup then straight in and out movements.


They don't NEED to do anything, it appears the helper does not want to do any side to side movements...



> 2. The sleeve presentation seems terrible. There's no good target and its low. I like to snap the sleeve up and give the dog a solid target. It almost like he lackadaisically moves his arm closer.


I don't think what you like and what they like are the same...



> 3. He's rewarding half ass bites and why do you let him get all shitty and thrashy on the ground? Do most people let their dogs do this? I've always been a fan of slipping the sleeve and encouraging the dog to calmly hold it. Keeps their head clearer it seems and prevents a habit of shifting grips. Am I off here?


Depends on your goals...



> What the hell is happening at 1:50? Why the pressure (leaning over the dog, front on approach, touching his head)? Is that why he got all crappy in the grip? And why would you reward this?


who knows..because they wanted to...maybe...


> Am I on the right track guys?


NO....
There are special things going on, that many are not aware of


----------



## jorge herrera (Feb 21, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> As a noob helper-in-training I'm going to highlight a few things about this video and can you guys with more experience tell me if I'm on the right track?
> 
> 1. You need to do this somewhere with more room. The helper has almost no room for side to side movements which is less stressful for a pup then straight in and out movements.
> 
> ...


I appriciate the feedback. and I'll try to address the points made.

1. At the time we were limited in space and time but also the camera angle does not show the full extent of the side to side movements.

2. The sleeve presentation was intentionally slow and literally fed to the pup because the pup was teething and all I had at the time was this hidden sleeve (rather hard and rigid) that certainly shouldn't be used with a pup but I wanted to get her biting a bit.

3. The goal is protection training and I wanted to observe the aggresson when I was letting the pup get thrashy with the sleeve on the ground. I normally don't allow it but it was a new pup and I wanted to get a feel for her character.

The intent was not to pressure the dog at 1:50 it was to try to calm her a bit, make it a game.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

You need to work with a different trainer/ helper. You have nice dogs, and this guy is going to damage them. 
You may not be able to realize the problems in front of you now....but go visit some other clubs and you'll see the difference. 

Working with that guy is the equivalent of doing bitework with a Cocker Spaniel because you don't know what a Shepherd or Malinois is.


----------

